# Swan Lake, MN - - Contest



## MNhunter

Hey boys....heres the low down on the Swan Lake Comp....

Sat May 31st: 
10 am- hunters duck (novice) 
11 am- hunters goose (novice)

1 pm- MN Sate duck 
3 pm- MN State goose

Sun June 1st: 
10 am Northstar Regional Duck 
11:30 am Northstar Regional Goose

1:30 2-man duck 
3 pm 3-man goose

I will be calling in this event. Us MN boys are having a little kegger and you NoDakers are more than welcome....This is gunna be a really fun event, and its sanctioned!

Post up if yall are gunna go!

Hope to see a yall!

Andy
:beer: :bartime: uke: :bartime:


----------



## Blake Hermel

i will be there, heading down on friday...anybody wants to hitch a ride, lemme know. gonna stay at the duck shack on the lake... :beer:


----------



## GooseBuster3

$hit Mnhunter, count me in.


----------



## GooseBuster3

Never mind I have my graduation that weekend..... damnit!!! Give 'em hell boys!!


----------



## MNhunter

LOL! I got mine on Wedensday of that week....To bad ya can't come down brutha.... 

:beer:


----------



## GooseBuster3

Yeah man i wish i could make it down there, sounds like it will be one big party scene, if i could have the choice i would be down there blowing in the contest.


----------



## MNhunter

Anyone else?????

:beer:


----------



## duxnbux

What kind of lodging is available in the area? I guess I am not exactly sure where Swan Lake is. Any more info on the area would be great.


----------



## MNhunter

Swan Lake is in Nicollet...Im sure you can find some lodging in Mankato.....which is close to Swan...


----------



## gandergrinder

Duxnbux, if you want to go down to that contest I might be in too. We can stay at my dad's house it is only about 30 miles away.


----------



## Qwack

I've spectated at a couple of events. IMO, it was fun for about 5 minutes. After that, listening to different guys blowing the same routine to judges over and over was about as exciting as watching NBA basketball :lol: Of course, it might just be sour grapes since I make all my calls sound like New Year's eve noisemakers.


----------



## duxnbux

gandergrinder, that would definately be a good time. :beer: 
-
We'll have to see, I am scheduled to work that saturday, but i am trying to get it off. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

If I'm not out of town for work I'll be game. At this point I'd say it's a go.


----------



## Matt Jones

I'll be there for sure! Kegger at Blake's!!! :beer:


----------



## MNhunter

Im lookin forward to meeting the legendary Jonser!


----------



## Matt Jones

Andy, looking forward to meeting you too...you're gonna be at Blake's right? Make sure to bring your drinkin' hat. :beer:


----------



## Blake Hermel

keg for sure
trying to get a boat in the water to give ya a tour of the lake...then will have grill, and music, and a little trap shooting


----------



## MNhunter

Dude....Im gunna bring my drinkin HELMET!!!! :bartime:


----------



## TWetlands

Hey Guys, this sounds like a great time. Although this will be the first contest I'll have attended it won't be the first time drink'n. So MNhunter just wondering where I can find a little more info on the contest. Exact location, cost to attend ? Any other details you might have. Might bring down the boat and make fish'n trip of it also , any good spots to fish. If not probably head up tp Mille Lacs Sunday night and fish Monday.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I'm flying back into Fargo Friday night, May 30th at 10 p.m. from OK

Anyone heading out there that late?


----------



## MNhunter

TWetlands.....The only info going around right now is pretty much word of mouth. The MN Duck and Goose Callers Assn. site hasent been updated for a while. Its at the Nicollet Conservation Club just outside Nicollet on Swan Lake. I am sure that Blake can help out more with info on the area since I'm not down there too much. Im sure entry fees are around 35 bucks or sumpin.....i dunno....

Huse....where you stayin boy?? :fro:


----------



## Blake Hermel

i think its like 10am-5pm each day, sat-sun/ directions are as follows, follow HWY 14 west through Nicollet MN, in about 2-3-4 miles, i dont know which, you will go past a CENEX ag station with a bunch of white amonia spreaders, take the first right after this, it is only like 50 yards past the CENEX station so be ready. follow the gravel road north till you hit the lake...you are now at the callin contest. gonna try and have a little barbeque at my place on the lake either friday or sat night..will have a keg, but based on barry shindles drinking stories, there might no be all that much there. I will let you guys know what time everyone can comon out to the shack/ with my cell number case you get lost. should be a good time to get to meet everybody, blow the calls, and drink some beer. anybody can get a trap thrower, it would be sweet to shoot a little to.


----------



## MNhunter

Blake Hermel said:


> will have a keg, but based on barry shindles drinking stories, there might no be all that much there.


 :rollin: :rollin: :beer:


----------



## MNhunter

Hey Huse....whats the status?? yay or nay? You gotta come down...


----------



## Matt Jones

Come on Huey, ya gots to go dawg! I'm bringin' the Foiles case and I hear Mr. Jones might even make it.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Oh well...always next year. 8)


----------



## GooseBuster3

Mr. Jones is going to be there, man wish I was going. I heard the last time sombody spotted Mr. Jones he was in Cabalas buying another Foiles case. I'll tell you what he is one crazy Son of a *****.
Knock, Knock........Who is that??? AHHHHH its Mr.jones knocking on the window. Better let him in because I heard he had the Migrator with him.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

So how was it?


----------



## Maverick

I would also like to know how it went !!!

Mav...


----------



## MNhunter

I think I am gunna wait for Joneser to reply before saying anything....


----------



## Qwack

Did anyone have to post bail?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Qwack said:


> Did anyone have to post bail?


Alright...I gotta know now. If not publically pm me!


----------



## Matt Jones

Beer, lot's and lot's of beer...and then some more beer. Promptly followed by a third helping of beer. Oh yeah, did I mention we drank A LOT of beer? That's pretty much how the contest went. I wish I could tell you more, but I honestly don't remember much. Maybe 'Dufrane' can fill you in on a some of the details.


----------



## MNhunter

The details like you getting lost that night and later finding you in your truck passed out when we went to Mettlers when you had a bed like 30 feet away, in the shack? Or the details about how much beer you spilled you friggin Chick :eyeroll: but details are details... :laugh:

Jones: Yo Defresne...yous got anodder 10 bucksss you can ssspot me for some ssSchells?? I'll even buy-ya a beeer.

Me: It's my money, so I would be buying myself a beer. And didn't I just spot you ten bucks?

Jones: (confused) So you gots anudder 10 buckss?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

:rollin: :bartime:

Poor jones.....nothing worse than talkin' about last weekend when you don't know what the hell you did.


----------



## MNhunter

Jones n' Defresne :beer:


----------



## Matt Jones

Man, I didn't spill that much beer...hell, Blake had to dump like half the keg on Sunday morning anyway! And do you recall who sat there with a tear in his eye while he tried to drink as many cups as possible before it was empty? That's right, Mr. Jones was that man. 8) Dufresne was there changing a flat tire and saw it all go down, but alas, he just sat and watched...and didn't even grab a cup to help me out save as much beer as possible. :eyeroll:

Seriously though guys, this is something you should try to make next year. It was a ton of fun, got to meet a lot of people that were all good sh*ts...and also get my *** smoked in the contest. I can't wait for next year! 

Hey Defresne, Who was taking all those pictures? I never noticed anyone taking a picture the entire time??? That one is a CLASSIC!!! :beer:


----------



## MNhunter

The guys from DED INC took the pics....they are on the site...


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

It's down currently........but as soon as Woody renames them it should be up.


----------

